# Flocking Decoys heads Help for all



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

This is the setup I use. Flocking kit, 3M adhesive spray and tub to catch the flocking. Wash the heads first and let dry. Then I spray the head then apply the flocking with a large amount, then tap the body to let the extra fall into the tub. Make sure you don't spray the white patch. Then make sure there are no missed spots then its done. After a while I put the flocking back in the holder. Here a picture of today's work and items. I have 5 dozen to redo that will take me 1-2 hours. Hope this helps everyone and good luck on up coming season


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

how does the adhesive hold up to water??
I am looking to get a different adhesive because before last season I redid some of our floaters with an adhesive that they use on the back of carpets to adhere them to the floor...don't get me wrong, the stuff is realllllly sticky, but anytime the flocking gets wet it seems to just rub off...


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

What about 3M 77 adhesive? It's much stickier than photo mount.

Ken


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Ken Martin said:


> What about 3M 77 adhesive? It's much stickier than photo mount.
> 
> Ken


I would imagine it would be tough to keep from getting it on the cheek patches though.

I used the thick black adhesive that came with the kits I bought and it has held great, Iron Fuzz or something like that, bought them a few years back from Bmac.


----------



## dizzzyduck (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't bother with that flocking unless I'm already using flocked heads. Try Ultra-flat black spray paint but buy a good brand. Same effect and they look good wet. I have to give credit for this one to Smoke though, I didn't think it would work as well as it does. Good luck.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

I used the stuff (glue)that came with it last year what a pain glue every where and didn't even get in the cracks. I took a decoy from today and soak it with a hose and held great. I have no problem with the checks and if I do I am going to touch them up with a flat white paint stick, Spray adhesive is the way to go and covers the whole head fast and evenly. If worried about the checks use masking tape to keep it out.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I heard Black undercoating worked well also.....and should hold up in any conditions.....Haven't tried it personally......Mack


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Gunner did you torch them also?....before the glue?...Thanks....Mack


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

this is the stuff I love to see in the forum - thanks for sharing with all the other guys. (and ladies)


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

Go to an auto store and get a can of spray adhesion promoter(it's made for painting plastic car bumpers) Clean the heads up, rough them up with a wire brush, then spray them with adhesion promoter. Buys some flat black rustoleum brush on paint. Paint the heads with the black paint, then use a flour shifter(buy at the nearest thrift store) to apply the flocking. Make sure you have something to catch the waste flocking that fall off the heads, you can use it again. You can usually find flocking dirt cheap on ebay. Good luck have fun.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

We re flocked about 50 heads and used flat black krylon in a normal can (not spray). Apply paint with a brush then sprinkle flocking on them. We did this last year and flocking held up great! Also store your decoys with old tube socks on the heads will transporting in and out of the field. This helped us out a lot!


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

dizzzyduck said:


> I don't bother with that flocking unless I'm already using flocked heads. Try Ultra-flat black spray paint but buy a good brand. Same effect and they look good wet. I have to give credit for this one to Smoke though, I didn't think it would work as well as it does. Good luck.


Thats all i do to, I even touch up the flocked ones too.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Very informative, we flocked a bunch of heads last year, but we used a paint on style of adhesive which worked alright, but I think the spray on adhesive you used, would be much quicker and probably hold better. I've found the flocking to be very durable w/ regards to water as well.


----------



## quackaddict (Aug 15, 2006)

Duckbuster808, 

this is just my 2 cents being a carpet salesman. due to alot of people wanting low V.O.C. products in their homes, Adhesive companys for flooring have switched to a latex based adhesive which...is water clean up. soooo that would explain why you are having ahesive falure. sticks like crazy dont get me wrong but cant take lots of "wet" you could try outdoor carpet adhesive. thats heavier stuff but i would go spray on! less dry time and if it takes half as long to do Bonus! Good stuff here!!! has anyone done this to Mallard decoys? and if so is green flocking available?


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks good. I may have another project to do now. And yes Macks prairie wings sells the Mallard flocking kits for $30 also. Steve


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

Check these guys out. They offer just about everything for flocking. They also get pretty good reviews over on that other website.

http://www.aerooutdoors.com/products/flocking/index.html


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks nice but $70 plus to do goose decoy heads for the kit. The flocking is $15 and Spray adhesive is $6 can. I use 2 cans for 5 dozen. I can do the same amount for half and don't have to mess with brushing the glue on. All the ideas people gave look great and nice way for everyone to learn


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Sampsons_owner said:


> Looks good. I may have another project to do now. And yes Macks prairie wings sells the Mallard flocking kits for $30 also. Steve


 Roger sporting goods sell it for 19.99 http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/servlet/Detail?no=511


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

Posted up the wrong page there gunner. I was initially looking at this one. 
You can get 1 lb. of the black nylon flocking for $18.99. Not a bad price. I agree there kits are pretty expensive.

http://www.aerooutdoors.com/products/flocking/index_buy.html

Another neat thing I came across if you were going to redo quite a few of them is a compressed air flocking applicator. We've never tried this, but I've heard it is a pretty nice pick up if this is something you'll do regularly.

http://www.decoyflocking.net/index.php?pr=Flocking_Applicators


----------

